# Livening up vegetables - any ideas?



## Carina1962 (Apr 21, 2010)

I eat vegetables most evenings with my main meal but can't eat them 'plain' as they are tasteless and boring so what i do to 'liven' them up is i put some tinned tomatoes on top with a little grated cheese and melt the cheese and that way they taste much more interesting - has anyone else got any other ideas for me to give my veggie more taste?


----------



## sophieee (Apr 21, 2010)

carina62 said:


> I eat vegetables most evenings with my main meal but can't eat them 'plain' as they are tasteless and boring so what i do to 'liven' them up is i put some tinned tomatoes on top with a little grated cheese and melt the cheese and that way they taste much more interesting - has anyone else got any other ideas for me to give my veggie more taste?



What about boiling them with herbs/spices?


----------



## Steff (Apr 21, 2010)

Add onion and garlic, either fresh or powdered.
 Add a small amount of olive or walnut oil to your vegetables, or use an infused oil.
  Fresh or dried herbs such as oregano, thyme, parsley, rosemary will add flavor and an irresistible aroma.
  You could add fresh potatoes, sweet potatoes, or zucchini to your frozen vegetables.
  Buy frozen bags of pre-seasoned vegetables. There are several varieties and most are low in calories yet delicious.
  Sprinkle some lemon or lime juice on your vegetables.
  Top your vegetables with walnuts, almonds or pecans.
   Sprinkle one or two ounces of crumbled bleu cheese on your vegetables.
   Cut extra-firm tofu into bite-sized pieces, and add them to your dish.
   Sprinkle some low-sodium soy sauce or teriyaki sauce on top.
   Add half a cup of shredded chicken or turkey.


----------



## Copepod (Apr 22, 2010)

Also, try steaming if you can, as that usually preserves more flavour and texture than boiling - especially things like broccoli, cabbage, cauliflower and carrots. You can hold the veg in a metal sieve above boliing water in a saucepan if you don't have a steamer.


----------



## am64 (Apr 22, 2010)

pepper... lots of freshly ground black pepper x


----------



## scotty (Apr 25, 2010)

Courgett provencal, Brocoli provencal, pesto roast veg, Spinach with lemon and garlic, Red cabbage with apple.

Leeks wrapped in ham, take 3 leeks cut each leek into 4 white of leek only blanch for 4-5 mins refresh with cold water, drain pat dry then wrap each leek in slice of ham, lay in pryex or similar, Mix together 100 gram of any nice cheddar, 6 tablespoons of half fat of creme fraiche, if naughty use full fat or double cream, 2tsp of dijon 2tsp of wholegrain mustard, Season to taste then spread over the leeks. Cook for 20-25 mins at gas 6, Yummy, serve with a nice crusty bagguet,

Goes nice with chicken, pork, fish, or just nice side of veg.


----------



## bex123 (Apr 25, 2010)

i roast winter veg ( carrotts , sweede , butternut squash , pumpkin , sweetpotato ) with mushrooms and onions and a whole bulb of garlic with olive oil and rosemary and tyme , its delicious! (but takes a while) or ordinary veg try simple things like boiling peas with mint and i definatley think herbs and olive oil are the way to go it sounds like they would all tasye itallian but if you experiment with the herbs you may well descover some combinations that you love , i think cooking and making things interesting is an experimental thing


----------



## AlisonM (Apr 25, 2010)

I often roast veg before using them in soups. It gives an extra depth to the flavour.


----------



## bev (Apr 25, 2010)

AlisonM said:


> I often roast veg before using them in soups. It gives an extra depth to the flavour.



I agree, but remember that roasting veg does actually increase the carb content. Not sure why - I assume its something to do with caramelisation.Bev


----------



## AlisonM (Apr 25, 2010)

bev said:


> I agree, but remember that roasting veg does actually increase the carb content. Not sure why - I assume its something to do with caramelisation.Bev



 Yikes! That hadn't occurred to me.


----------



## Carina1962 (Apr 26, 2010)

thank you all for your suggestions, they sound lovely and will def try them out, i have a few ideas to be going on with


----------



## Keaver (Apr 26, 2010)

Fry some mushrooms, red chilli and then throw in some spinach

Works with most things I find.


----------

